# Results of Cripple Creek Cat Tourney 8/21



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

The weather and high waters kept our attendance down but it was still a good event, with some great fish weighed in. Anglers who knew how to deal with the high water conditions in the rivers found some very aggresive Channel Cats at Wills Creek. We had 93 adults and 2 kids and our total payout was $1,267.00. The top 5 finishers all weighed in 3 fish limits of Channel Cats.
1st Place-Ken Zbinden-31.1 pounds-$300.00
2nd Place-Dean Probert-26.8pounds-$210.00
3rd Place-Rocky Moore-25.3 pounds-$150.00
4th Place-Mike Kosek-23.2 pounds-$100.00
5th Place-Russ Fisher-22.1 pounds-$77.00

Flathead-John Barnhart-39.9 pounds-$165.00

Odd Fish-Eric Raines-8.2 pound Sheephead-$46.00
Big Channel-Mike Kosek-14.4 pounds-$62.00
Kids-Danny Menefee-5.5 pounds-$10.00 + $10.00 Gift Certificate

Drawings:
Hats-Rick Woods & Danny Menefee
Cripple Creek T-Shirts-Joseph Edgell & Larry Dulkoski
50/50-Ken Reed
Rod & Reel-Dean Probert
Gift Certificates-Eric Raines & Gary Hanson

A big THANKS from Darlene and I to all who competed. Our September event will be on the 26th. See ya here!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Sounds like a great event! Almost 40lbs for big fish, nice! What pool of the river was this on?


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

The Flatheads came from Tappan for the most part, as I understand. The Clendenning bite fell apart, as you can tell by the fact that Russ Fisher and Don Mammone zeroed on their Flats. The Wills Creek fish were big Channels, and there were some nice ones taken from the Tusc by those who were brave enough to try the extremely high waters.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow,

The weights are really going up this year, good deal, congrats to all the winners..Doc and Lynn


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Yes I finally placed. 3rd is my first time placing so I am happy with it. I prob should quit now while I am ahead! 


Some really nice fish turned in.




Jim, did you see or hear about the one guy that got there late?? He had a flattie that he said was 55lb. He pulled in right after you guys went in to figure the winners. He also said he had 30 lbs of channels. They got lost in the fog they said. I did not catch his name though.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm still not sure who it was. I was inside and didn't see them. Another boat did the same thing. They said they had 26.8, by their scales, so would have taken 2nd if they had weighed the same here. He was heartbroken. The guy fishing with him fell in and had to put on a wetsuit that he had for skiing but still got very cold in the early AM. **** was going to take the guy to the truck and go back out but they got lost in the fog and bounced around for a long time till they were able to find #250 and follow it back. There was a 49 pounder caught last night at Tappan. I'll post pics of it tomorrow.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Do they catch most of these fish from shoreline or out in a boat? Are the best spots typically offshore?


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Other than the guys who missed the weigh-in with the reported big Flattie, most, but not all, of the Flathead guys on the area lakes fish/fight fish from the banks but they take their baits out with small boats and place them where they want them.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

That is a lot of catfish, sounds like it would be fun to do sometime. Can people fish anywhere they want for the tournement or is it certain waters? What do people do with all the cats after the weigh in, or is it up to the person who caught them to do whatever they want with them?


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm assuming they do this so they can get their baits on specific piece of structure of depth breaklines? 





Corey said:


> Other than the guys who missed the weigh-in with the reported big Flattie, most, but not all, of the Flathead guys on the area lakes fish/fight fish from the banks but they take their baits out with small boats and place them where they want them.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey bill I have read about people doing this also, and using 4 or 5 pound suckers for bait! I guess if you are going after the big ones you have to know what you are doing.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I'd love to learn how to catch those flatheads.. if anyone is interested in showing me let me know.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Bill I was at tappan saturday night a seen A guy doing what Corey said dropping drop lines. They were all the way back in a bay fish for flatties. By the way the bass fishing is terrible right now at tappan.

Congrats to the winners.


----------

